# Questions about bringing babies across the border



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I dont _think_ Id go this route, but its worth looking into (P.S. Sorry for the crappy grammar by stupid keyboard is messing up and giving me Èéà¨¨çÇ^^^instead of punctuation).

I would be bring two hedgehogs from the US into Canada (one for me, one for my brother). I would be crossing at Buffalo, NY and Fort Erie, ON. I tried looking on their website but it didnt say anything about hedgehogs, only rodents.

Is it hard (insert question mark here :roll: )
Has anyone used this border crossing (Fort Erie / Buffalo)
Typically what would I need to get them across


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Your best bet is to call the CFIA office that covers that border crossing, since that's who you'll be dealing with when you cross. Different offices sometimes give different answers. I brought 5 hedgehogs from Oregon to Alberta and crossed at Abbotsford BC. I needed a health certificate from a USDA vet, and had to have the CFIA vet meet me at the border and pay to have him inspect them. I also had to pay the GST on the cost of the hedgehogs and needed a receipt showing what I paid for them. I've heard of others that have crossed at other border crossings that haven't needed the health certificate. Go online and google CFIA then find the listing for the office that's closest to your border crossing.


----------

